# BROMPTON ELECTRIC BICYCLE Wash, Air-Dry, Wax, Sealant



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I maybe mad, but I'd like to use my high end car detailing products on #BruceBrompton, folding electric M6L in a lovely Bolt Blue colour.
https://www.instagram.com/brucebrompton/

I can't see any guides anywhere of how to wash and detail a Brompton properly. The issue with the Brompton is:
1) Electric Bike, careful with the connections;
2) Steel frame, not aluminium therefore prone to rust;

The official Brompton ebike user manual says:
"Do not use a jet wash or hose to clean the bike. This can force water into the motor and electrical components. Do not use solvents, aerosol cleaners or degrease Rd to clean the bike. For best results clean the bike with warm soapy water and a sponge. Keep the battery dry. Wipe the battery down with a dry cloth to clean it. "(it gets detached anyway).

My concerns & thoughts:
1) Sponge & soap, with no prewash? 
Others on YouTube clean their bikes with wipes and just spread the small particles all over the frame.

2) I believe a hose will be OK as normal soft pressure, rather than high (and definitely no jet wash!) avoiding overly on open joints and connectors.

3) Can I snowfoam it or similar prewash without jetwash???? Best thing for cars, but if I protect the battery connections with plastic ziplock style bags/covering, then should all be OK? (then I guess with the hose pipe increased flow too)

4) BLO GT Air Dryer - a bit extreme purchase for the bike, but intend to use for the cars afterwards too (SWMBO is not being obeyed and we have had a slight fall out over the gadgets I buy....). However, best way to dry the bike and make sure its dried properly in all the nooks and crannies, including the motor hub in the front wheel etc. 





It's a steel frame, as opposed to aluminium, therefore prone to rust. A lot of people don't even use a hose on their bikes for this reason.

5) Polish and or Wax? Would a spray option be best, or a combination of spray for wheels, and tricky components, and a more solid product for the main frame?

6) Sealant and water repellent. A spray of some sort to make sure the the little bolts don't rust.

Muc Off Bike Protect - can I get something better than this? 
https://muc-off.com/products/bike-protect
Is there anything else you'd recommend?

7) Rust prevention, need to apply to the inside of the frame when folded and open, as water will leak through with the hose. However with this applied beforehand should do the trick.

What products would you recommend for the bike?
I know Muc Off do The Ultimate Kit but the dedicated detailing products for cars, with pH Neutral and high end, are going to be much better quality.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Muc-Off-Ult..._bb_dls_failed

Thanks, and I look forward to hearing from you.
Sid (& Bruce!)


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Follow the Brompton advice to the letter, imo. It is not going to get swirl marks if you wash carefully with a decent sponge or mitt. By the time you have got the hose or pressure washer out and/or hooked up, the bike frame could be safely wiped/washed down. I doubt there is any point to spending more time on it. Perhaps seal with a decent QD or spray sealant too?

I have an M6L in blue that I inherited. It hasn't seen enough use to even need a wash to be perfectly honest, but it is a lovely folding bike. I love the way these Bromptons fold up and down. Such a clever design.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Follow the Brompton advice to the letter, imo. It is not going to get swirl marks if you wash carefully with a decent sponge or mitt.


I spoke to Brompton on webchat yesterday, the guy admitted there is lack of wash information and they print the for the masses who aren't as careful as us DW'ers. A soft flow from hose will be fine.

I'll protect motor with cling film, and then careful around the rest of the bike.

The drive train needs careful attention, so getting a Park Tool 5.3 cyclone washer, with Muc Off bio dc cleaner for the chain, and wet and dry lubes. I ride my bike for commute every day, so plan on cleaning like this every two weeks.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If you went out in the pouring rain what stops the water getting at the motor or any other electric parts?

I snow foam my motor cycle from a pump sprayer. I use a sprinkle attachment on the hose so it is like heavy rain only.

I use a blow dryer to ensure no water is left in the nooks and crannies.

I wipe the lower frame area with a cloth dampened with ACF50.

Unless the chain is o-ring style like on motorcycles I bet a wesco can filled with engine oil will do just as good a job as that cyclone thing and then a wipe round with a cloth to get the excess off.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I have some Werkstatt products... so will use them instead of buying new stuff (makes sense!)

1) PRE-WASH
Gyeon Q2M Bug & Grime Effective Pre-Wash Bug Remover
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/gyeon-q2m-bug-grime-1-litre-effective-pre-wash-bug-remover/

2) WASH CHAIN
Muc-Off Bio Drivechain Cleaner, with Park Tool Cyclone 5.3

3) WASH WHEELS & TIRES
Car Shampoo, Wheel brush for tires, and Wookie for wheels.

4) WASH FRAME, regular car shampoo with microfiber for frame.

5) AIR-DRY, with Blo GT Air Dryer

6) POLISH, Werkstatt Prime and cloth (akin to Carlack 68 Nano)
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/carlack-68-nano-systematic-care-various-sizes

7) SEALANT, Werkstatt Jett
I was going to use Gyeon Q2M Cure
https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product/gyeon-q2m-cure-1-litre-hydrophobic-spray-sealant/

8) WAX, Werkstatt Glos and cloth

9) RUST PREVENTION
Bilt Hamber Dynax UC, clear film wax protection, applied to inside of the bike, folding the bike to gain access, and applied to the clean chain too. 
https://www.bilthamber.com/dynax-uc
It's supposedly better than ACF50
, discussion here too: https://www.ukgser.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-417690.html

Would you use it anywhere else too, and is it right to be in 9th place order of application?

10. CHAIN LUBE
Muc Off Wet or Dry Lube applied, according to the weather.

How does this sound??


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Unless the chain is o-ring style like on motorcycles I bet a wesco can filled with engine oil will do just as good a job as that cyclone thing and then a wipe round with a cloth to get the excess off.


With respect, the Park Tool Cyclone is used to degrease the chain and clean any grit out. The cleaned chain then needs drying and re lubing. The Wesco oil can and engine oil could be used after the drying stage; other chain lubricants are available.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You have 7 and 8 the wrong way round Sid. 

Jett is the acrylic sealant that tops Prime and Gloss is the Quick Detail spray. 

Alan W


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Alan W said:


> You have 7 and 8 the wrong way round Sid.
> 
> Jett is the acrylic sealant that tops Prime and Gloss is the Quick Detail spray.
> 
> Alan W


Thanks buddy, you can tell I've never them, despite having on the shelf for a decade....

Is the rust prevention still step 9?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sid said:


> Thanks buddy, you can tell I've never them, despite having on the shelf for a decade....


:lol:



Sid said:


> Is the rust prevention still step 9?


For the frame tubing yes, but not the chain. You've got the chain covered in step 10. 

Alan W


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like you have the regime sorted now :thumb::thumb:.

Fantastic bikes for those that need the folding convenience for multi transport commuting.

If not already done, you might want to think about paint protection film for the areas where cabling may rub on the frame and any areas like the underside of the crank / lower down tube prone to stone chips.

This is making me think about the upkeep on my own ebike (due Thursday) - PPF waiting to be fitted but may look to ceramic coat it too now.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Alan W said:


> For the frame tubing yes, but not the chain. You've got the chain covered in step 10.
> Alan W


So I can use the Bilt Hamber Dynax UC (clear coat) all over the bike really, rather than just inside the frame and hinged parts, bolts etc?

For Step 1, rather than using the GYEON Pre-Wash Bug & Grime Remover in the spray bottle, how about if I used diluted Bilt Hamber SURFEX HD in either a spray bottle, or a pressure sprayer?? Thoughts welcome!

Thanks.


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

percymon said:


> Looks like you have the regime sorted now :thumb::thumb:.
> 
> Fantastic bikes for those that need the folding convenience for multi transport commuting.


My wife is getting jealous, and maybe the kids too, they have some competition for my attention! :argie: I love it so much!!! I'm really enjoying the ride in the City.


percymon said:


> If not already done, you might want to think about paint protection film for the areas where cabling may rub on the frame and any areas like the underside of the crank / lower down tube prone to stone chips.
> This is making me think about the upkeep on my own ebike (due Thursday) - PPF waiting to be fitted but may look to ceramic coat it too now.


What PPF or ceramic coat were you thinking of?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sid said:


> So I can use the Bilt Hamber Dynax UC (clear coat) all over the bike really, rather than just inside the frame and hinged parts, bolts etc?


No - just inside the frame tubes as you posted in Step 9 and not the chain. 



Sid said:


> 9) RUST PREVENTION
> Bilt Hamber Dynax UC, clear film wax protection, *applied to inside of the bike, folding the bike to gain access,* and applied to the clean chain too.


Alan W


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Sid said:


> My wife is getting jealous, and maybe the kids too, they have some competition for my attention! :argie: I love it so much!!! I'm really enjoying the ride in the City.
> 
> What PPF or ceramic coat were you thinking of?


I've always applied PPF / rhino tape / helicopter tape to the underside of the downtube, crank area and any point where cables could rub...



As to coatings my latest steed is Matt paint but I've just coated it with Gtechniq C1; a little concerned it might have darkened the finish but all appears fine. I probably could have just layered on some Sonax BSD but I had the C1 spare.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

There are also pre cut generic film kits for cycles such as these..

https://www.singletrackbikes.co.uk/m11b0s474p43374/BBB_ClearSkin_Frame_Protector_/Frame_Protectors

Which are good for the chain guard and cable rub points, but can be a little sparse when it comes to covering larger areas


----------

